# phone service recommendations



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

A couple of months ago I added Long Distance to my ATT "basic" landline service. The rep I talked with told me the additional cost would be $10+fees/taxes.

What she did not tell me is that my "basic" plan jumped to "enhanced" plan with an additional $10 added to it, as well as all sorts of features I do not want on my phone.

When I questioned it, the reps (manager) told me that what I was told was misinformation, and now my phone bill alone -- not including DSL internet connection ($33+) -- is now $50. That puts the total bill around $85/month. Incredible!

I admit I'm behind the times: I haven't bought a "smart" phone (way over priced and I'm not one to talk on the phone very much). 
I still like having the landline, but that is a ridiculous price. 

SO: I'm thinking of switching to another carrier (have looked at Vonage). But I don't quite understand the technology and would like to hear comments about all the above. I also want to keep my phone number.

Pros vs Cons?

Thanks.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Magic Jack.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Been there, done that. No thanks.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Doc said:


> Been there, done that. No thanks.


I'm starting a VIOP business and you are welcome to join my beta test group for free. It will give you unlimited talking minutes and unlimited long distance for the USA & Canada. It also includes voice mail. PM if interested and I'll setup your free account.

The service uses the SIP protocol, so you will need some kind of SIP device; either an ATA adapter or a SIP phone. If you wish to test my service without buying a SIP device you can download a free software phone for your computer, but service will be a lot better using a real telephone. ATAs are about $15 at eBay and work fine. If you decide to do this I'll recommend one to you.

For incoming phone number, I recommend getting a free New York state phone number from Callcentric.com, since I have configured a number if their free trucks through my server.

http://www.callcentric.com/dids/free_phone_number

You can also arrange to keep your phone number, but it will cost a few bucks per month (they have to pay your phone company an ongoing fee for the number). You can do that through Callcentric or most any other SIP provider, then I'll configure your account to receive calls from that number.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

What state/area are you in?

We just got a land line in WV and it's about $45 a month total with unlimited long distance. The company is Frontier...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

simi-steading said:


> What state/area are you in?


The phone server is in Chicago, but it works well from Las Vegas and Seattle. I don't expect you to have issues from WV. You can try pinging the server if you wish.

pbx.entomy.com


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was asking the OP where they were at.. May be a small local service they can use that is cheaper.. 

I'm not a big fan of VOIP... It has gotten better, but at times the audio gets too digitized... It's too easy for packets to be dropped.. See it enough at work..

Besides, where I'm at, I'm going to have to have Satellite for my Internet, and I'm almost thinking I'll just do dial up since I wasn't a fan last time I was blasting 1's and 0's into space..


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm in NC. Do not know about Frontier. How does it work through your landline (ATT?)?

I agree with simi-steading re: VOIP.

Nevada: thanks -- let me think about it. I'm not too tech savvy to even understand your message. ha! I do want to keep my original phone number and have a clear tone when I talk to someone.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Frontier is the carrier.. Just like AT&T.... just a regular land line... No different than what you have... Look around to see if you have a small local carrier in your area..


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Doc said:


> I agree with simi-steading re: VOIP.
> 
> Nevada: thanks -- let me think about it. I'm not too tech savvy to even understand your message. ha! I do want to keep my original phone number and have a clear tone when I talk to someone.


VOIP has come a long way. We've also become accustomed to VOIP delay because cell phones use similar technology. Moreover, most phone company "switches" are no longer switches at all, they're network routers. Most long distance is converted to VOIP for most of the trip. Really, the entire phone system is converting to VOIP in one way or another. VOIP is here to stay.

ATAs (analog telephone adapters) and SIP phones are terms we'll all be using before long. It's the way all telephones will be soon.

It's coming down to a single communication connection for telephone, Internet, and cable TV. Basically your Internet connections will do it all, if it's not doing it already.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

If your internet is not through your phone line, go to Walmart, the electronics section. Look at SmartTalk packages. $100 up front for the box. $15/month for unlimited nationwide calling. NO INTERNET CONNECTION REQUIRED.

AT&T billing is evil, pure and simple. Try to change you plan and unless you pin the rep down and ask every question in the book, they WILL find a way to upcharge you. I had one time where they called me up, said they could lower my bill with such-and-such a plan, I said OK, and they charged me a premium for changing plans in the middle of the billing period, and then the new plan was actually MORE than the old one.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Magic Jack user here. Had it for 2 months now. No complaints so far. $20 per year unlimited after the initial package which was $70 at radio shack. Took our original number with us too.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have nothing constructive to offer but I can't pass up this opportunity to express my hate of AT&T. I have no other options except to go to a cell, which is iffy in my area, but I agree with the poster that AT&T sales reps will say whatever makes you happy, then, when it inevitably proves much , much more, will refuse to make it right.
That is their corporate culture and has been for the almost 50 years I've dealth with them.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

where I want to said:


> I have nothing constructive to offer but I can't pass up this opportunity to express my hate of AT&T.


The party is over for phone companies. In fact the party has been over for a long time.

The picture in the near future is grim for traditional phone companies. We expect to see data-only cell phone service roll out this year. Most people expect to see generous data-only accounts (maybe 5 GB/month) for around $25. What that will do is allow people to buy economical data-only accounts, then contract with 3rd party phone service providers.

That's what I'm waiting for. I'll step-in as a 3rd party provider and offer phone service with unlimited minutes and long distance for $5/month. Subscribers can access my service with any free SIP application, available by free download on most smart phones.

Basically, phone companies are getting out of the phone business and into the data business. Whether they can compete with the new leaner data providers remains to be seen.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

I love my phone/internet/cable company, but it's locally owned an operated. Agree about AT & T; they pulled that change-the-plan scam at work.


----------

